# Help! Zoey gets aggresive when putting on sweater



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

Whenever I go to put on my little Zoey's harness and sweater she flips out like I have never seen a puppy do. Zoey has been with me since she was 9 weeks old. She has always fussed when I put on her sweater and harness but it is getting worse. I put them on her everyday as she goes outside everyday. It is not as if it is a once in a while occurrence. She is now almost 15 weeks and when I go to put them on her she cries and goes to bite me. She has managed to get me really good twice. I am not sure what is going on with her. I have checked her to see if she has any cuts, she doesn't. I am super gentle with her when putting them on. The harness is a step-in so I do not understand why she fusses the way she does. The sweaters I have to put over her head and her front paws in and that is when she goes to bite me. I live in the northeast and it gets cold and she loves to go outside so she needs to be bundled. I cannot even imagine how difficult it is going to be trying to get booties on her. Has anyone experienced this with their little one? If yes, how did you overcome it? Should I just forgo the sweaters? Any suggestions? Thanks, peace...Sandra


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Could the harness or sweater possible be pulling her hair or hooking her toenails? I have many different coats and sweaters for Pipper but the one I use just for taking him out to pee is the easiest to get on. It's like a blanket that goes over his back and it buckles around the chest and abdomen. Maybe Zoey would like something like that so you don't have to put it over her head or put her paws through.
I would also try treating her through the process. As long as she is co-operating and not trying to bite give her a small piece of treat and praise her through the whole process.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Neither of my pups like raincoats or coats -- but Lisi loves dressing up in a dress! 
Most of my dogs did not like anything w/"legs" so I always just got the ones w/no legs & velcro on the bottom so it went easily on & off. I have never tried boots---there is a wax that you can use too, if you want to try that instead of booties.
Lisi avoids carpet at all costs as she has had a few snags (esp. recently when the groomer cut her nails). She will walk all around a carpet & cry for you to pick her up & put her someplace (on the sofa, e tc). Our rugs are fine---she doesn't get caught on them as they are a flat weave.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky does the same thing. I use Velcro and no legs and he is fine with it. I have a couple of winter costs with Velcro and some raincoat and a thunderstorm I use as a sweater. He uses a buddy belt. He does not freak out putting it on, but he pushes it away when I try to put it over his legs. It is a struggle, not nasty but stubborn.


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

All your suggestions are appreciated. I did not put the sweater on her today when I realized last night taking it off it was snagging her hair. So that can be a reason why she tantrums. The harness and the jacket both velcro under her neck and around the abdomen. She still does not like it but she only fusses and does not flip out like she does with the sweater. Kathy the trainer suggested the same thing, using treats throughout the process. I did today. It was a little better. Zoey does so well with treats. I also did a search on-line and found that there are many winter jackets that zip up and have the harness built in. I think I will get her one of those. I am just trying to figure out the size. She is very tiny xx-small is still to big. The trainer is going to show me, (this should be interesting) how to put the booties on. I hope it works. I want her to enjoy her first run in the snow. Sandi do you know the name of the wax? I would like to look into that as a possibility. Thank you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I lived in Greece when I discovered it so the name would not be the same as here. A friend just gave me something for Kitzel's paws which I have not used yet, but it is an organic for dry paws so not sure that would work---it is called Paw Soother from the Natural Dog Company. Maybe google Paw Wax or perhaps someone here has used one they can recommend. Here in TX. I don't need booties, although we had snow this week!!!!


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks I will do a search for the wax. It is snowing here today in NYC but it does not look like it is sticking to the sidewalk. I hope it doesn't. I just love watching dogs in the snow, especially discovering it for the first time. I think I enjoy watching them more than them playing in it. ha ha thanks!
Peace,


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

When we first got Callie it was hard to find a harness that fit and she liked. She was very tiny. I started withe the puppia harness that slips over her head and she did not lie that. When we tried the Velcro harness from pinkaholic it was perfect it closes around the collar and waist. We are just carful not to catch her hair in it and we have a fleece one for colder days. Now that she is a 6 months along she has decided she loves clothes and prances around in sweaters and dresses lol I wusually stand her on top of the washing machine on a towel and put the harness on then we show her the mirror and tell her how pretty she looks.


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks Susan, I only hope when Zoey is around 6 months she decides she likes to wear clothes. We spend a lot of time outside. I was trying to think of the name puppia because I believe they sell heavy jackets with the harness built in. I will do search. Peace...Sandra


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

*"Pawz wax"*

Sandi I just want to let you and everyone else know I found the wax. The one I bought is called "Protex PAWZ" it is by the same manufacturer that makes the Pawz booties. It's 100% all natural , human grade. We have had snow here in the East and so many businesses put down the salt. I put this on Zoey's pads and we did not have a problem, mind you very little snow on the sidewalks but various places put down snow pellets. I think it is a good product and will continue to use even during the warmer months. It soothes their pads and for a city dog that makes me very happy. Enjoy your day.☮...Sandra


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So happy it worked out. The one I use Kitzi licks off his feet---he loves the taste! Crazy pup! In Texas I don't need much though so this little tin will last forever.
Thanks for stopping in to let us know the name & how it worked for you---this is what SM is all about.
Happy Holidays to you & your baby.


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

I bought adorable coats and jackets from Etsy for Lucy that have a small D-ring on the back to attach the lease so no need for harness and coat. They attach with Velcro around the chest and waist. They’re are precise sizing measurements on the owners site for a proper fit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

Baxterboo is great too for tiny pups. My dogs always loved dressing up the way I did it is I roll the shirt or sweater up so they can easily push their heads through themselves and hold a treat in front of the opening and once they push their head in they get the treat then I ask for a paw and when they lift their paw up I slip it in the arm hole and then I ask for the other paw and do the same thing. Echo loves wearing his shirts I bought him a fur rain coat for when it's raining but it's a little on the big side which I ordered it that way on purpose so he can wear sweaters or shirts under it but when he's resting or we're in the car he'll slip his arms out and curl up in the jacket.


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

*Help!!! Zoey is still aggressive a year later.*

Back in 2017 I posted that Zoey was aggressive whenever I put clothes on her. I just want to update you that she is still very aggressive when I put clothes on her. I have no choice it is cold in the winter and she runs with me. I have a carrying bag that she can go into if she does not feel like running but she usually goes at least 2-3 miles, she really loves to run. I have had a trainer come in several times. We worked through the touching of her paws. That is no longer a problem. She lets me put the paws wax on her without an issue and she lets me wipe her paws off when we return. I can touch them whenever I want. However, she still gets very aggressive when putting on clothes. I think it has gotten a little better but not much. She is almost 18months old and I do wonder if this is something that I will have to deal with forever or will she eventually calm down. I get mixed reviews with that. Has anyone experienced this? Does anyone have any suggestions? I am willing to try anything. I no longer talk to her when putting on the clothes and I will give her a treat if she does not go to bite. It has helped a little but she is not where I want her to be. I do feel like she is really stubborn and when she does not get her way she gets aggressive. Other than that she is a really cool dog. I love her so much. Any suggestions? Thank you. Peace...Sandra


----------

